# realtek alc887 VS creative labs sound blaster x-fi xtrememusic



## koetty (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich nicht so viel ahnung  von hifi geräten habe und ich nicht wusste an welches forum ich mich  sonst hätte wenden können, dachte ich, ich meld mich mal hier an um  meine frage loszuwerden 

und zwar habe ich mir vor zirka einem  monat einen neuen pc angeschafft (komplett-pc) und dachte mir nicht  viel dabei, dass dort nur eine onboard soundkarte verwendet wird.
meine subjektive einschätzung ist, dass sich der sound verschlechtert hat bzw. dumpfer geworden ist.

mein  vorheriger pc besitzt noch eine " creative labs sound blaster x-fi  xtrememusic" karte die ich ausbauen und in den neuen einbauen könnte.
im neuen pc ist folgende karte vorhanden: realtek alc887 (onboard)

jetzt  meine frage: die creative soundkarte ist ja schon gut 5 jahre alt und  der neue pc erst ein monat. würde sich da in sachen qualität etwas  ändern? lautsprecher sind nach wie vor die selben. wie gesagt ich habs  so empfunden, dass die 5 jahre alte karte sich besser angehört hat als  die jetzige...

was meint ihr?

LG

PS: da ich gerne  am pc auch mal ne runde zocke ist mir das beim spielen ziemlich  aufgefallen. Achja verträgt sich die alte karte mit windows 7 64bit?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2011)

Du kannst die X-Fi ruhig in den neuen PC mit einbauen. So viel tut sich auf dem Soundkartenmarkt nicht, dass eine 5 Jahre alte X-Fi plötzlich völlig veraltet wäre. Treiber gibt es für die Karte für Win7 x64, ob sie auch vernünftig funktionieren kannst du nur ausprobieren, bei den X-Fis liest man recht oft von Treiberproblemen.


----------



## lu89 (5. Januar 2011)

Und ob sich die Qualität verbessert! Selbst bei meiner 7 Jahre alte Audigy ist noch ein deutlicher Unterschied zur Onboard Karte zu hören.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

Es lohnt sich schon. Wenn du die X-Fi noch da hast einbauen. 
Neu kaufen würde ich die allerdings nichtmehr, da gibt es besseres für den Preis inzwischen .


----------



## PEG96 (5. Januar 2011)

Ja wer heute noch ne alte audigy, zb audigy 2zs kauft ist nicht gerade intellegent, da es ja bedeutend besseres zu einem minimal teurerem Preis gibt


----------



## koetty (6. Januar 2011)

erstmal danke für die klaren antworten 

hab die xtrememusic jetzt eingebaut und sie hört sich besser an als die alc887. was ich noch gern wissen würde: damals war es ja so, dass durch eine zusätzliche soundkarte die cpu entlastet wurde.. ist das heute immernoch so? oder ist die onboard lösung (alc 887) mittlerweile schneller als die xtreme music? hab keine lust durch die veraltete karte an Frames in Spielen bzw. an Leistung zu verlieren.

also welche von den beiden möglichkeiten verbessert/verschlechtert die leistung des pc in spielen ect.?


----------



## koetty (7. Januar 2011)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2011)

Onboard Sound belastet in den meisten fällen die CPU wenn es sich nur um einen Codec Chip handelt, da werden alle Soundberechnungen auf die CPU ausgelagert. 
Damals zu Pentium 4 und AMD XP zeiten, als die CPU´s noch Singelcores waren und mit 3ghz liefen, da hat man den unterschied gut bemerkt. 

Heutzutage ist das sowas von irrelevant jede halbwegs akuelle CPU ist schnell genug das du nichtmal 1fps unterschied hast. 

Als bsp bei Battlefield 2 ( was ja explizit die X-FI unterstüzte ) hatte ich mit der Xtreme Music stellenweise 10fps mehr als mit Onboard Sound  ( mit nem AMD XP-M @2.6ghz ) 

Mit nem Intel E2180@3.2ghz war schon garkein Frameunterschied mehr messbar zwischen Xtreme Music und Onboard Sound.


----------



## koetty (7. Januar 2011)

aber kann der schuss auch nach hinten losgehen und die xtreme music verlangsamt das spielen bzw. vermindert die leistung gegenüber dem alc887 (onboard)? immerhin ist die xtreme music schon ca. 5 jahre alt und der pc mit onboard sound brandneu..


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

koetty schrieb:


> aber kann der schuss auch nach hinten losgehen und die xtreme music verlangsamt das spielen bzw. vermindert die leistung gegenüber dem alc887 (onboard)? immerhin ist die xtreme music schon ca. 5 jahre alt und der pc mit onboard sound brandneu..



Nein, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen!
Die heutigen Karten machen größtenteils genau dasselbe wie deine 5 Jahre alte X-Fi.
Sie entlasten eher die CPU, als dass sie den Rechner verlangsamen!


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2011)

Nein der schuss kann nicht nach hinten losgehen, der Chip mag zwar 5 jahre alt sein, aber ist trotzdem noch auf nem akuellen Stand, der einzigste unterschied zu den X-FI Chips der neuen karten liegt darin das die eine Native PCI-E unterstüzung haben, wärend die alten X-FI eben auf PCI ausgelegt sind. 

Aber leistungs und Qualitätstechnisch macht das absolut kein unterschied.


----------



## koetty (8. Januar 2011)

okay dann lass ich die xtreme music beruhigt drin 
nur wenn die x-fi karten qualitäts - und leistungstechnisch keinen unterschied haben, frag ich mich, warum es mehre verschiedene x-fi karten mit PCI und verschiedene x-fi karten mit pcie anschluss gibt? vom selben hersteller natürlich. da muss es ja en unterschied geben oder der kunde lässt sich mal wieder schön vera****en


----------



## TAZ (8. Januar 2011)

Der Markt hat sich halt in den letzten Jahren verändert. PCI ist am aussterben, da ist es sinnvoll die Produktpalette auf PCIe umzustellen.

Und wenn die aktuelle Chipgeneration (bei Soundchips tut sich halt nicht sooo viel) noch nicht erneuert werden kann/soll erfolgt der Wechsel vom Slot halt während einer Generation.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2011)

koetty schrieb:


> okay dann lass ich die xtreme music beruhigt drin
> nur wenn die x-fi karten qualitäts - und leistungstechnisch keinen unterschied haben, frag ich mich, warum es mehre verschiedene x-fi karten mit PCI und verschiedene x-fi karten mit pcie anschluss gibt? vom selben hersteller natürlich. da muss es ja en unterschied geben oder der kunde lässt sich mal wieder schön vera****en



Paar unterschiede gibts schon 
Z.b X-FI Extreme Audio ( keine X-FI sondern ne umgelabelte Audigy SE ) 
X-FI Extreme Music, hat nur 8mb X-RAM kein DDL kein DTS-C
X-FI Extreme Gamer, 8MB X-RAM, kein DDL, kein DTS-C, kein Digital ausgang, kein anschluss fürs Expansion Bay, und abgespeckt aufs Nötige um daraus eine Lowprofile karte zu machen.
X-FI Elite Pro, 64mb X-RAM, DDL, DTS-C vorhanden, Fernbedienung, externe Lautstärkereglung, klangreglung, Kopfhörerausgang ( 6.5er klinke ) IR Sensor für die FB.
X-FI Fatality, gleiche austattung wie die Elite pro, lediglich statt mit externe Steuereinheit, hat die ein Expansion Bay für nen 5 1/4 zoll schacht.

Das gleiche gilt für die PCI-E Varianten, die PCI-E Varianten haben nen neueren Chip der gleicht vom den Funktionen und co dem der PCI Version, lediglich mit dem unterschied das der neue Chip ne PCI-E anbindung mitbekommen hat damit die karten eben PCI-E lauffähig sind ohne nen bridgeChip zu verbauen der strom frisst, hitze produziert.


----------



## koetty (8. Januar 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die PCI-E Varianten, die PCI-E Varianten haben nen neueren Chip der gleicht vom den Funktionen und co dem der PCI Version, lediglich mit dem unterschied das der neue Chip ne PCI-E anbindung mitbekommen hat damit die karten eben PCI-E lauffähig sind ohne nen bridgeChip zu verbauen der strom frisst, hitze produziert.



also stimmt das was mir ein kumpel letztens erzählte, dass die x-fi extreme music mit der x-fi titanium komplett identisch ist, nur dass die eine einen PCI Steckplatz und die andere einen PCIe Steckplatz benutzt, aber leistungmäßig genau das selbe bringen?
war vor gut ner woche und da hab ich ihn nur so in etwa angeschaut -->


----------

